# Teich unter Terasse



## LilRainbow (9. Aug. 2012)

Hab da mal eine Frage wir haben eine Terrasse aus Fließen! geplant ist nun Anfang Spetember ein Koi Teich der ein Stück unter eine Holzterrasse geht .


Wie kann ich am besten mit Holz umrüsten ohne die Fließen Terrasse abreisen zu müssen ? .. und wie krieg ich genug Stabilität um mit Holz über den Teich zu gehen ?? Kennt sich hier jemand mit so einem Umbau aus ?


----------



## karsten. (9. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Teich unter Terasse*

zeigdochmal


----------



## tomsteich (9. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Teich unter Terasse*

Hi,

...Fließen? Du meinst wahrscheinlich Fliesen?

Ich weiß nicht was Du mit umrüsten meinst. Willst Du jetzt eine Holzterrasse anbauen oder auf die Fliesen Holz darauf legen, oder wie? 

Ohne nähere Infos wird Dir wahrscheinlich niemand weiterhelfen können? Deshalb nur mal so ins Blaue gedacht:

Es gibt stabile (nicht billige) Profile um das Terrassenholz darauf zu befestigen. Am günstigsten ist es sicher, die Unterkonstruktion auf beiden Seiten des Ufers aufzulegen, falls dies bei Dir möglich ist. 

Gruß

Thomas


----------



## Michael der 2. (9. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Teich unter Terasse*

Hi

Denke auch, dass du wohl kaum unter der Betonterasse einen Teich anlegen kannst, damit diese automatisch darüber ragt. Da kommt nur eine extra Terasse oder ein Steg in frage. Am einfachsten so wie Thomas es beschrieben hat.

Grüße


----------



## LilRainbow (9. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Teich unter Terasse*

Meinte ich tschuldige für den Rechtschreibfehler ^^ 

Also die Terrasse ist mit Fliesen vorhanden möchten obendrauf aber Holz haben. 
der Teich geht nicht unter Beton sondern die aktuelle Terrasse wird einfach ein Stück erweitert also Breiter gemacht =)


----------



## Kolja (9. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Teich unter Terasse*

Hallo Manuel,

mach doch mal Fotos, damit wir uns das vorstellen können.

Die Fliesen sollen also bleiben? Die Holzterasse soll über dem Teich schweben? Dann sind bestimmt auch Maße nötig, um die nötigen Träger festzulegen. Darf denn in die Fliesen gebohrt werden? Und was ist darunter?


----------



## Gladiator (9. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Teich unter Terasse*



Kolja schrieb:


> Darf denn in die Fliesen gebohrt werden?




 Willst du nen Träger oben anmachen? 
sieht doch schrecklich aus xD



LilRainbow vielleicht wenn du willst, an den ecken pfeiler, wo dann am teichboden ihr standplätzchen haben. natürlich nicht aus holz, einfach holzig angemalt^^  oder holz wo dem wasser standhält.

wäre ne gute idee, falls du nicht unter deinen fliesen träger einbauen willst, dafür müsstest vielleicht einige fliesen wegnehmen..


----------



## Zacky (9. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Teich unter Terasse*

Wenn ich es halbwegs verstanden habe, braucht es eigentlich nur die Unterkonstruktion der Terrassendielung auf die Fliesen gelegt werden...ggf. werden diese mit dem Fliesenboden verschraubt, wobei eigentlich Holzdielung samt Unterkonstruktion meist "schwimmend" verlegt werden sollte...das Stück was über dem Tecih dann sein sollte, je näch überragender Länge, würde ich mit einer Querkonstruktion machen, wo dann die Unterkonstruktionslatten von der Terrasse kommend wiederum aufgelagert werden...bei 6 / 4 Lattung kannst du n.m.M. max. 25 cm ohne weitere Querstützen überstehen lassen...daher die Querbalken, die auf Pfeiler im Teich stehen müssten bzw. auf den äußeren Uferkanten (wenn es denn überhaupt wegen der Teichbreite und so geht) gelegt werden. So kannst du dann 50cm bis xxxxx bauen.


----------



## Gladiator (9. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Teich unter Terasse*



Zacky schrieb:


> (wenn es denn überhaupt wegen der Teichbreite und so geht) .



sicher geht das^^ dafür gibts ja riesige balken/holzträger,...  und im schlimmsten fall, wenn man die grössten im baumarkt nicht nachhause kriegt, nimmt man die nächst kleineren wo gehen, und macht sie dann zusammen fest.


----------



## Christine (9. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Teich unter Terasse*

Lieber Gladiator - 
weißt Du, wovon Du redest?
Hast Du da Erfahrung? 
Hast Du sowas schon mal gebaut?


----------



## Gladiator (9. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Teich unter Terasse*

warum meinst du? was "geht nicht" wo ich sage?


----------



## Zacky (9. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Teich unter Terasse*



Gladiator schrieb:


> sicher geht das^^ dafür gibts ja riesige balken/holzträger,... und im schlimmsten fall, wenn man die grössten im baumarkt nicht nachhause kriegt, nimmt man die nächst kleineren wo gehen, und macht sie dann zusammen fest.


 
Hi. Ja, das alles geht ist mir ja schon klar, dass man je nach Breite auch die Balkenstärke nehmen muss oder halt aufdoppelt  ...aber mein Gedanke ist halt der gewesen, dass du ja keine 160er Balken (KVH) nehmen kannst, wenn der Teichrand bzw. auch die Terrassenüberhänge zum Wasserstand nicht den Platz geben...das sind halt die Sachen die man sich dann ausrechnen muss, ob ich bei entsprechender Spannweite auch den entsprechenden Balken unter die Konstruktion bekomme...das Holz sollte entweder ganz oder gar nicht unter Wasser sein, denn genau an der Linie Wasser/Luft kommt es am schnellsten zum Vergammeln...

*edit: Vergessen zu erwähnen...auch wichtig ist ja eigentlich in welcher Richtung die Terrassendielung verlegt werden soll - längs oder quer - denn da ist dann wieder die Frage nach der Unterkonstruktion, welche dann wie gelegt werden muss...

...ich habe deswegen zum Beispiel bei meinem Teichbau (gemauerte Variante) schon auf die Außenmauer extra Mauerwerkstein (KS) gemörtelt um so mein Holzdeck auf Abdeckhöhe der Außenkante zu haben, so dass alles bündig ist...hierzu habe ich dann das 17.5er Mauerwerk mit KS 13cm aufgemauert und in dem Bereich des Holzdecks nur KS 7cm gemauert, so konnte die Dielung vom "Land" auf gleicher Linie wie die Oberkante Aueßenmauerabdeckung übers Wasser laufen, aber da sich das alleine nicht hält, wurde das Mauerwerk entsprechend ausgeklinkt, damit da wiederum ein 7er Kantholz gelegt werden konnte, was die Versteifung nach vorne über Wasser ermöglicht...ist ja immer die Frage, wie es Einem selbst am besten gefällt und ich finde an gewissen Stellen bündige Übergänge einfach optisch schöner...

gerade voll kompliziert erklärt, oder!?


----------



## Wuzzel (9. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Teich unter Terasse*

Eine Skizze, oder ein Bild würde sehr helfen um da Tipps zu geben. 
Bei Konstruktionen aus KVH am Teich bitte unbedingt bedenken das wir es da mit Holz und sehr viel Feuchtigkeit zu tun haben. 
Manchmal ist ein Träger aus Stahl oder Alu eine zwar teurere aber deutlich haltbarere und filigranere Unterkonstruktion. 

Ob man in die Fliesen bohren kann, hängt ja davon ab, worauf die verlegt sind.
In meinen Augen macht es wenig Sinn, das man erst einen Teich baut und dann eine Terrasse darüber baut. Oder habe ich das falsch verstanden. 

Bei allen überhängenden Konstruktionen sollten vor allem Kiohalter immer bedenken das das den Koi egal ist und sich schon so man ein Koi den Kopf beim Springen z.B. an einer Brücke gestossen hat. 

Gruß 
Wuzzel 

P.S. alles was es im Baumarkt nicht gibt, und was man nicht nach Hause tragen kann, das liefert der freundliche Holzhändler in der passenden Größe gerne an. Wir haben bei uns z.D, gerade Leimbinder von 23 meter Spannweite verarbeitet *g*


----------



## BiMa (9. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Teich unter Terasse*

Also möglich ist so ziemlich alles, Nur ab einer bestimmten Spannweite werden die Hölzer der Unterkonstruktion riesig und teuer.

Ohne ein Foto oder Skizze und Maße ist es aber auch schwer Vorschläge zu machen.

Es muss eine Unterkonstruktion über den Teich entstehen. Darauf kommen dann die Terassendielen.
Welche Maße diese Hölzer haben müssen oder was da möglich ist würde ich mir einen Zimmermann oder Statiker suchen, die kennen sich da am besten aus.

Oder falls wenig Platz zur Wasseroberfläche ist, sollte man vielleicht auch über eine Lattung aus Stahl nachdenken.


----------



## tomsteich (10. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Teich unter Terasse*

Hi,

wie bereits geschrieben wäre eine Skizze sinnvoll.

Machbar ist sicher viel, wobei es für mich schwer nachvollziehbar ist, einen Teich jetzt großflächig mit einer Terrasse zu bedecken. Für den gewünschten Effekt, also vom Holzboden direkt ins Wasser schauen zu können, reicht doch am Ufer ein Überstand von vielleicht 30 bis 40 Zentimetern. Das ist doch mit der Unterkonstruktion einfach zu erstellen. Je nach den Ausmaßen der gesamten Terrasse sollte diese besser aufgedübelt werden, bevor das Ganze kippt.

Gruß

Thomas


----------



## LilRainbow (10. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Teich unter Terasse*



tomsteich schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> wie bereits geschrieben wäre eine Skizze sinnvoll.
> 
> ...






Genau das hatte ich vor  . 

Hab leider im mom keine Digi cam oder Handy da sonst hätte ich es sofort fotografiert die Terrasse hat 6-7m Länge und is geschätzte 3-5 bis 4 m Breit .

Die Fliesen sind auf ein beton Fundament gelegt worden ob Bohren da möglich ist weis ich nicht gehe aber schon davon aus .

Geplant sind maximal 40 cm Überhang um einfach nur zu verhindern das meine 2 Hundis in den Teich Springen denke mal sie werden es auf die Weise lassen wenn sie nicht mehr selbst rauskommen würden =)  Zudem ist es auch noch schöner anzuschauen ^^ =) 

Wetterfestes Holz gibt es ja extra für Terrassen habe da an eine Unterkonstruktion aus Stahl gedacht die man auf die Fliesen auflegt


----------



## Gladiator (10. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Teich unter Terasse*

 

Blau = Wasser
Grün = Rasen/Garten
Grau = Fliesen-Terasse
Braun = Holz (Unterkonstruktion, inklusiv Stützpfeiler)
Rot = Holz (Das wo man später sehen wird, die schönen bretter)

Unten = Von der Seite
Links oben = von vorne
Rechts oben = von oben


Also nicht gerade bezaubernd die skizze, aber ich würds so machen... 
Anstatt Holz kann man natürlich auch Metall/Eisen nehmen. 
Aber ICH würds aus holz machen, kann ich dann nämlich selbst zuschneiden usw, billiger ^^


Also ich würde rahmen basteln, am einfachsten aus Holz, so damit die Bretter/Boden dann darauf aufliegen können. Eben ne unterkonstruktion.

Das Bild Rechts oben sollte zeigen, dass man in der mitte auch ein "Rahmen-Teil" hat, damit man die schönen bretter nicht zu lange kaufen muss.. 

gibt möglichkeiten, dass man das nichtmehr sieht, dass es in der länge immer 2 bretter aneinander sind, man kanns machen wie man will 

PS: ich würds nicht auf die fliessen  machen, dann hat man blöden rand.. ich würd die Holzkonstruktion/ die Bretter Bündig zur Fliesen Terasse, einfach dann mit 4 Stützpfeilern im wasser..  



wie breit ist denn der Teich zur Terrasse? 

Terrasse ist ja ca 4m breit..


----------



## LilRainbow (10. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Teich unter Terasse*

Danke für deinen Aufwand .Skizzen  müssen ja nicht schön sein  Der Teich wird die selbe Breite haben wie die Terrasse  

Wie anhand der Skizzen hätte ich mir das vorgestellt aber ich muss auf den Fliesen legen da die Fliesen der Terrasse echt mies aussehen aber weg reisen wäre ein Wahnsinniger Aufwand den ich ehrlich gesagt nicht aufbringen möchte . 


Habe immer gedacht diese Terrassen Bretter haben 1m*1m  oder gibt es die einzeln zu kaufen was vielleicht einfacher wäre .


----------



## Gladiator (10. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Teich unter Terasse*

Terrassen Bretter  1m x 1m?

kann man doch sicher auch in der länge haben wo man will...


----------



## Zacky (10. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Teich unter Terasse*

ich glaube, er meint die vorgefertigten Terrassenfliesen...

die würde ich auf keinen Fall nehmen, wenn denn Unterkonstruktion und normale Dielung, meist 300 x 14 x 3 cm, gibt es aber auch in 400 cm Länge...

....lassen wir uns überraschen...:smoki


----------



## LilRainbow (10. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Teich unter Terasse*

Hab die im Baumarkt gesehen sahen aus wie große Fliesen nur aus Holz Brettern . 

denke aber einzelne Bretter würden schöner aussehen


----------



## Wuzzel (10. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Teich unter Terasse*

Mit Holzfliesen wird die Unterkonstruktion deutlich aufwendiger als mit Terrassendielen. 
Die Dielen haben üblicherweise Dimension von 25x145 mm und sind im Holzhandel in verschiedenen Längen erhältlich. 
Unerlässlich ist diese Dielen auf einer Unterkonstruktion aus selbem Material zu verschrauben. 
Die Unterkonstruktion üblicherweise in der Dimension 42x70 oder 40x60mm ist im Abstand von ca. 50 cm im rechten Winkel zu den Brettern zu verlegen. 
Dann werden die Bretter an jeder Unterkonstruktion mit zwei Edelstahlschrauben verschraubt. 
Im Idealfall ´verschraubt man die Unterkonstruktion auf darunter im Raster liegenden Betonplatten, ein zwischengelegtes Gummipad sorgt dafür das die Unterkonstruktion nicht dauerhaft im Wasser liegt (konstruktiver Holzschutz !) 
Soviel zu einer simplen auf ebenem Untergrund aufgebrachten Terrasse. 

Soll das ganze jetzt freitragend einen Tich überragen, so ist darunter noch eine statisch ausreichend tragende Konstruktion zu erstellen. Je mehr die Terrasse den Teichrand überragen soll, um so größer muss diese Konstruktion statisch ausgelegt sein. 
Ich Persönlich finde optisch reicht es vollkommen, wenn die Terrasse bis an den Teich herangeht. 
Wir haben so etwas schon oft gemacht, man kann an der Seite das Teichufer ja ganz steil abfallen lassen (ggf. mauern). Bitte wenn die Teichfolie bis an die Terrasse reicht auf ausreichende Unterlüftung der Terrasse achten. 

Viele Grüße 
Wuzzel


----------

